# Is tuna okay for Malts?



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I grilled some tuna the other day and have some left over. I need to make Toby some of his Dr. Harvey's today and I am wondering if it is okay to add the tuna to his food. 

Do you think it is okay? Do I need to worry about the mercury levels for such a little bit?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I think he'd love it 

Since it's not an everyday item, I personally don't see a problem...heck, we eat it on occassion around here (mercury and all )


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

maltlovereileen said:


> I think he'd love it
> 
> Since it's not an everyday item, I personally don't see a problem...heck, we eat it on occassion around here (mercury and all )


What she said. :thumbsup:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

i agree!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi loves tuna every now and again...and other fish too.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy loves tuna.....I think she might be part kitty the way she acts when we have fish. I don't see a problem with a little every now and then. I always remove the skin and fat.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I think it's fine too as long as it's not a lot and he doesn't eat it everyday. I treated Aolani to his own little peice of grilled salmon for his birthday and he loved it. We didnt add any seasoning to it or oil - it was just plain ole salmon.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I am sure Toby will love it!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Enjoy your meal Toby.


----------

